# what kind of brush/comb?



## almostdogowner (Jun 23, 2011)

I really have no clue on this -- what's the best comb for my little guy? He's 11 weeks now -- what is the best brush or comb for daily brushes? Do i need one kind for daily "dry" brushes, and one for after bath? I know there's one for matting -- but is that diff. than the others? I'm so confused! 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ajaeee (Feb 24, 2012)

can i bump this thread to ask the same question? i have a big big pin brush for later on (when Paddington isn't a tiny stinky munchkin), a small slicker brush, and a flea comb. should i get something with bigger teeth for daily usage while he's still a puppy?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

There is one and only one brush my Havanese will tolerate. It is a wooden pin brush and it is awesome. Before this brush, she HATED brushing...now she loves it!

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cf...vname/Chris_Christensen_Wood_Pin_Brushes_20mm


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

I buy my Chris Christensen brushes and combs directly from them . . .ive found shipping to be faster. I have their T-Brush, Fusion oblong brush, Wood pin brush and triangle slicker for severe mats.

I could live without my T brush, but love the rest.

As for combs, I love the buttercombs, too


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Robin. That is good to know. I am always looking for more options for her since she is so finicky about brushing!

Nancy


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi will TOLERATE any grooming tools I use on him. But he clearly ENJOYS being brushed with his wood pin brushes. I think they pull less and are MUCH softer on the skin. I've been thinking of getting one for myself!:biggrin1: I also have several CC metal pin brushes, which I like better than any pin brushes EXCEPT for the wood pin ones. I use them for drying him, because I don't want the water to damage the wood pin ones. 

For combs, my favorites are the CC Buttercombs. I use the number 5 course/fine for most of him and the tiny face comb for his beard, moustache, etc. The fine side of the face comb is GREAT for getting goobers out of the corners of their eyes. IMO, there are NO other combs that move as smoothly through hair as these do... and I wasted a lot of money buying other ones before "caving" and spending the money on CC brushes and combs.

My slicker is a "Universal", which is the only brand my breeder recommends. She actually sent one home with Kodi. The wires are polished on the tips, so they don't scratch the skin the way some slickers do. They are cheap too.

I'll admit I also have, and have used, a couple of small, bladed "mat busters". I'm sure that no one with a show dog would use these, but show dogs, probably don't go the places Kodi goes and do the things he does.:biggrin1: I'd rather use a mat buster on a really tight knot, knowing that I'll lose a little hair, than torture him for an hour getting the mat out piece by piece. I hardly EVER need to use these anymore, but they did come in handy during coat blowing, especially when coat blowing was combined with dried thistle heads at one point!:frusty: They are a "rescue" tool, NOT for every day grooming!

Oh, and another "must have" item in my grooming basket is a container of corn starch. Corn starch rubbed into a knot helps better than anything else I know of to quickly and easily work out a mat without breaking the surrounding hair.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Karen, thanks for the great tips! Mia does let me use the butter combs on her face. But she won't let me touch her elsewhere with it! But really helps with eye boogers. I must add the Universal slicker and the cornstarch to my tool set.

Thank you,

Nancy


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Karen, is Universal the brand name? I am finding all sorts of Universal brushes. I am trying to find the one you have. Is this it?

http://www.groomers.com/item/millers-forge-universal-pet-slicker-brush/190101/

Thanks,

Nancy


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Hi Karen, is Universal the brand name? I am finding all sorts of Universal brushes. I am trying to find the one you have. Is this it?
> 
> http://www.groomers.com/item/millers-forge-universal-pet-slicker-brush/190101/
> 
> ...


Yup. That's it! Cheap and effective!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Karen!


----------

